# Training a Springer



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Our Spinger is 5 months old now and is doing very well with basic obidience. Starting to work on the come command with the check cord. Been out with her flushing birds and she is all about it (no shooting of course). Just wondering if someone on here has a great working springer and maybe a program to follow or willing to share some tips. Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

for an upland game flushing dog "come" is the most important thing you will teach that dog besides getting it birdy and using its nose. come is how you teach it to stay in range. you will eventually want to train the dog with an e-collar with either vibration or tone to help keep the dog in range. also work on getting the dog to retrieve as good as possible at this age. here is what i do with teaching a dog to come on a check cord if it helps you any. http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/ob ... raining-1/


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

I really love hunting behind any well trained dog, but I specifically love hunting behind a well bred and trained, field bred, English Springer Spaniel. Below are some suggestions I would give on information for training a puppy. I am often asked about training videos or training techniques. I have specific things I subscribe to, and I fully intend to make a training video, but until then, I will suggest some sites, both with video and text. I hunt and field trial my dogs and would be happy to have you out for a training session if you would like.

I highly recommend the training technique of Jim Dobbs, he is an acquaintance, one I know pretty well. I do know enough that I sincerely believe Jim is perhaps one of the best dog trainesrs I have ever met, he is also exceptional in "allowing" others to know what he knows.

Take a look and let me know what you think.

http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/index.html

Spaniels- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/flushing/index.html

Retriever information, and it certainly applies to a lot of the training we do- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/retrievers/index.html

This link is his site for supplies, this is where I get my whistles- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/catalog/index. ... 401983b568

Whistles- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/catalog/index. ... cts_id=328

And lastly, great training videos for training-

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/

There are a bunch of videos here, but some of the best are the introduction to placeboards. These can be used to steady, teaching the dog home boundries, etc. There is so much here.

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/hunt ... ommand.htm

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/hunt ... part-1.htm

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/hunt ... mmands.htm

Lastly a couple of videos of trianing my ESS's
Quake-http://youtu.be/6UbhypDelk0
King-http://youtu.be/i5QXFTr06vc
Duke-http://youtu.be/ce2vdgGMbeE

Good luck with your puppy, I hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I worked with a springer field trial trainer when I was younger. It was before collars and we did a LOT of check cord work. I would imagine the collars make life much easier, cords in fields sucked if the vegetation was very high. We also spent a ton of time with wings. He had piles of wings and we were always hiding wings. Because pheasants are expensive, he would do most of his flushing practice with pigeons, simply spin them around until they are very dizzy, and put them in the weeds, they stay put until flushed. You can do the same with pheasants.

I agreee with the previous poster, there is nothing IMO better than hunting behind a quartering springer. And a well trained one is poetry in motion.


----------

